# Loved, loved, loved this bathroom idea!



## marigolddesigns

I know I saw this on here last year, and tried it for this year's party. I bought a bottle of red pool dye on Amazon.com. I took the cap of and cut an x thru the foil seal, and used and old facecloth as a "wick". Took the toilet cover off and tipped it on its side behind the float..it dripped blood red dye into the tank and every flush was blood red! My guests LOVED IT!!! Here is a pic...and no, it did not perm. stain the porcelain, however I did need some bleach the day after to finish clean up!


----------



## Mz Skull

That's too cool !!!


----------



## dixiemama

Great idea on the toilet! I thought of that this year but wasn't sure how to get the multi-flush effect. Thanks for solving the mystery, I will def. do it next year!


----------



## rosella_au

Looks grossly great! Thanks for the how-to for the effect.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Thank you MzSkull! It gave a great gross out effect! Always looking for something different for that room...I think we are going to make the tub/shower a jail cell and have someone hanging from the showerhead next year...


----------



## marigolddesigns

Your welcome! It was awesome and didnt' perm. stain...which I was abit nervous about. Found the liquid on Amazon.com for $9.95 or so.


----------



## marigolddesigns

dixiemama said:


> Great idea on the toilet! I thought of that this year but wasn't sure how to get the multi-flush effect. Thanks for solving the mystery, I will def. do it next year!


It worked great! I tried putting it at the bottom of the toliet tank, but it kept floating up, and sticking . I loved it!


----------



## kallie

Eww...the bloody hand coming out of the tank is the best!!


----------



## marigolddesigns

kallie said:


> Eww...the bloody hand coming out of the tank is the best!!


 Thanks kallie I had a few glow sticks for added effect under the tank lid...looked pretty cool...not sure how to beat this next year!!


----------

